# 69 Trunk lid



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am planning to buy the trunk lid trim pieces on my '69. My buddy seems to think my trunk lid is from a '68. It has been repainted and any screw holes were obviously filled. I saw in another thread that the lids are different for 68 & 69, is this true?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, they are completely different. 68 lid is straight across from edge to edge above the rear bumper and 69 dips down in the middle between the taillights and above the licence plate.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ahhhh, '68 dips too. I'm not sure they are different....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

do not know about the trunks but Alky, i get the feeling that thats the only view of your car most people get to see..........your avatar does not do it justice...cannot wait to see what Jim does with the fantasy graphics....:cool


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

My buddy says the turn down on the 68 is more of a 90 angle than the arc of a 69. I guess I will find out when I get the trim.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I believe the 68 dips more, you can put a 69 deck on a 68 but it will have a larger gap, you can't put a 68 deck on a 69.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I believe the 68 dips more, you can put a 69 deck on a 68 but it will have a larger gap, you can't put a 68 deck on a 69.


 Your deck lid looks longer in the center than mine. Could you measure how wide your center section is? The gap on mine does look right.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I went ahead and took a couple measurements. The width of the dip is approx 28" and hangs down approx 1 1/4" using a straight edge on the dip and measuring at the corner of the lid.. The corner of the deck lid matches perfectly with the fender and there is an even gap the width of the bumper. Just like 68GTO400's. The lid is more of an arc and is definitely not 90°.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

68greengoat said:


> I went ahead and took a couple measurements. The width of the dip is approx 28" and hangs down approx 1 1/4" using a straight edge on the dip and measuring at the corner of the lid.. The corner of the deck lid matches perfectly with the fender and there is an even gap the width of the bumper. Just like 68GTO400's. The lid is more of an arc and is definitely not 90°.


 Thanks. I will check mine out tomorrow and let you guys know.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Did the measurement today. The length from the edge of trunk lid to fender at the corner is almost 1 1/2". The length of the dip in the center is 24" so I think the lid is a '69 and the screw holes for the trim must have been filled before the latest re-paint.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

May have been a LeMans deck lid, did they have the chrome trim too?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I checked out some 69 Lemans online and they all have the chrome trim.


----------

